# Has anyone ever installed outlets into a couch?



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Uh, nope!

Will you be coming up from underneath the couch? 

Kind of a strange set up, why not a floor receptacle?


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

What the hell do you have on your couch that needs a plug? :001_huh:


----------



## Widestance_Politics (Jun 2, 2010)

erics37 said:


> What the hell do you have on your couch that needs a plug? :001_huh:


I can't think of anything that needs a plug....but usb charge ports would be pretty kickass


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

I work from home some times, and would like an outlet in the couch for my laptop. 

I want the usb ports, because then i can charge my cell phones, ipods, and just about anything. 

I am going to work on a charging dock as well for my remote


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

I can just hear your wife now...... Honey I know this is Chicago and all, but why is there an emt conduit sticking me in the rear when I sit on the sofa?


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

the poke throughs oughta work quite nicely no?
http://www.hubbell-wiring.com/press/pdfs/SystemOne.pdf


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

macmikeman said:


> I can just hear your wife now...... Honey I know this is Chicago and all, but why is there an emt conduit sticking me in the rear when I sit on the sofa?


:laughing::laughing::laughing: rules are made to be followed, and when in Chicago..conduit is King


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

Lol, I can do floor locations. I am well aware of that. 

But I have 2 cells with me, and hate power strips!

I will take a pic of the couch and you will see what i mean. 


I am also going to be installing drink coolers into the cup holders. 

And I am very single, so no women to complain about my projects


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Just remember you must come up with Rigid Metal conduit for that couch ..:laughing:


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> Just remember you must come up with Rigid Metal conduit for that couch ..:laughing:


LOL! 

I was thinking of color matching some emt


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

If I were you I would make something that is attached to a flexible cord.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

Magnettica said:


> If I were you I would make something that is attached to a flexible cord.


Thats the plan. It will detach at the back of what ever i use to connect. 

Similar to a computer plug.


----------



## Spannerz (Aug 13, 2011)

Yeah, I have.

I know what you're meaning too. If you bolt the chair/couch down somehow then It'll be an unmovable fixture, like a bench. Find a proper, raised receptacle box, and it'll be a lot eaiser.

Also, the _Grandstand _arrangement that I had, meant I could conduit under the couch and come up, under the lift up compartment.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

we've done hotels that had that kind of arrangement, a small cubby/table between couches that had to have a greenfield whip out of a floor box.

but since it's your couch, and presumably you'll be spilling beer all over yourself while you watch your favorite team lose, I'd put a carflex whip with a quad receptacle or something like that, (and afci breaker.) then you can slosh your way to the end of season defeat with peace of mind. Of course, I don't know what your local inspector considers "subject to damage".


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Do they need to be tamperproof ?


----------



## Sparky J (May 17, 2011)

mikeh32 said:


> Lol, I can do floor locations. I am well aware of that.
> 
> But I have 2 cells with me, and hate power strips!
> 
> ...


Mn that must be one big "f"en couch.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Shockdoc said:


> Do they need to be tamperproof ?


Yup!...




> 2011 NEC
> 406.12 Tamper-Resistant Receptacles in Dwelling Units.
> In all areas specified in 210.52, all nonlocking-type
> 125-volt, 15- and 20-ampere receptacles shall be listed
> ...


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

as much as i would like to keep it code... I dont think its going to happen. 

I am working with another engineer right now to see if we can do a power supply like setup. gfci, and maybe a weight sensor as well. so, power will only be on when you sit in the seat.


----------



## Bulldog1 (Oct 21, 2011)

erics37 said:


> What the hell do you have on your couch that needs a plug? :001_huh:


Duh...the built in beer cooler and refrigerator for snacks. The built in toilet seat has a motor for the lid also. :whistling2: :laughing:


----------



## Bulldog1 (Oct 21, 2011)

mikeh32 said:


> as much as i would like to keep it code... I dont think its going to happen.
> 
> I am working with another engineer right now to see if we can do a power supply like setup. gfci, and maybe a weight sensor as well. so, power will only be on when you sit in the seat.


Maybe a set up like they use with office furniture would work?


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

That was something we looked at.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

I did a ton of googling for someting cool to post here. 



I came up short.


----------



## Bulldog1 (Oct 21, 2011)

mcclary's electrical said:


> I did a ton of googling for someting cool to post here.
> 
> 
> 
> I came up short.



Is googling the same thing as oogoling over electric avenue? :whistling2::laughing:


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Bulldog1 said:


> Is googling the same thing as oogoling over electric avenue? :whistling2::laughing:


 
Not quite. She really showed herself the other night, and hasn't been back. I think she's embarrassed. Maybe she was drinking.:laughing:


----------



## That's It? (Aug 31, 2011)

mikeh32 said:


> Got a new 4 person couch, and it has 2 cubbie like things.
> 
> I am looking to install at least 2 outlets into it. I was even thinking a power like strip.
> 
> ...


 The center seats fold down for arm rests?


----------



## electric_avenue (Aug 7, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Not quite. She really showed herself the other night, and hasn't been back. I think she's embarrassed. Maybe she was drinking.:laughing:


Embarrased my a$$ and I rarely, if ever, drink. I was hanging out in the 
medical school forums for a bit. It's a lot weirder over there and we discuss cadavers and whatnot. 

Outlets in a couch? Now I have heard everything! :001_huh:


----------



## electric_avenue (Aug 7, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> I came up short.


That's what she said. :laughing:


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

electric_avenue said:


> and I rarely, if ever, drink. h:


Same here


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

electric_avenue said:


> That's what she said. :laughing:


I set myself up for that one...


----------



## electric_avenue (Aug 7, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> I set myself up for that one...


You certainly did and I enjoyed it greatly. :thumbup:


----------

